# Any ideas?



## chris678 (Apr 4, 2007)

Anyone know what year this was?

















chris.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I cant help Chris..........

but it was a good piece of work.............well done to them.


----------



## chris678 (Apr 4, 2007)

sparkie2182 said:


> I cant help Chris..........
> 
> but it was a good piece of work.............well done to them.






yeah, i am proud of them......the man on the left of the picture ''Teddie Glover'' was my Dad!!
chris.


----------

